# Wrangler Unlimited Pictures Needed Please



## Chopper0912

We currently have a 2014 Wrangler Unlimited Rubicon on order. We are going to add a plow to it but I am trying to get pictures of the mounts to see how far down they are going to hang. We are looking at the Blizzard 720LT and the Meyer DP68. I have search around and unable to find the pictures that I am looking for. Also if someone has one with a Snoway, could you please post also. 

Before you post the, don't do it posts, this is only going to be for a few driveways and nothing commercial. I already know what the Jeeps can do and the dealership will give me in writing nothing will happen with my warranty on the new Wrangler. 

Alex


----------



## Hubjeep

No pics here, but those wrangler are wide. 6' 8" may be a bit narrow, Meyer has a 7' 6" DP series plow.


----------



## Mems

I ran a 7' blade on a standard Rubicon, 2003. It did great but is also just barely covered the tires when the blade was turned all the way. I'd also suggest going with the 720.

I found this pic and this gentleman is a member on this forum as well.


----------



## Hubjeep

Mems;1651131 said:


> I ran a 7' blade on a standard Rubicon, 2003. It did great but is also just barely covered the tires when the blade was turned all the way. I'd also suggest going with the 720.


2003's are still TJ's, JK's are something like 8" wider!

Go 7' 6"


----------



## Mems

Hubjeep;1651506 said:


> 2003's are still TJ's, JK's are something like 8" wider!
> 
> Go 7' 6"


Aware and agreed. 7.5' is probably the best choice.


----------



## fordmstng66

My 2012 with aSnowdogg MD75. I would not get any smaller, as at full angle it will not cover the tracks. I have 2.5" lift. The middle section of the frame is raised in the 2nd and 3rd picture to play in the mud, but before my 2.25" lift that was the height. First pic is stock height. Unhappy how snowdogg hangs so low on these vehicles, think they could have designed a little better.


----------



## Chopper0912

That's what I was worried about the mount hanging that low. I have found a website that has pictures of the Meyers DP68 and the mount tucks up there pretty well but I want a bigger plow that will clear the tires when angled. I am still looking for a picture of the Blizzard 720LT I hope someone that has one post a better picture. Thank you for everyone that has posted and I hope some more post on it.

Thanks again,

Alex


----------



## theplowmeister

The Fisher mount is probably the least intrusive mount.


----------



## Than Oliver

I have the old snowbear, I take the mounts off each spring and put back on in the fall


----------



## Freedom Dave

Mems;1651803 said:


> Aware and agreed. 7.5' is probably the best choice.


I have a western mid weight plow off a few and wanted to get a jeep and was trying to see if this is good for a jeep unlimited wrangler 2012?


----------

